# Pilgrim style quilt rack



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Pilgrim style quilt rack

When I began asking for gift ideas for Christmas for family member's one of the suggestions was a quilt rack when I asked what style they wanted they wasn't sure but like "older style" furniture that have character so while looking for ideas I ran across the "pilgrim" style furniture from that period and really liked the appearance and warmth they seemed to carry so I set out to design something that I could build and then try to age the piece so it looks like an older piece you see in a older home here is the journey feel free to use anything you want to from this but be warned I am not a professional I am a hobby woodworker so my way of doing things isn't the "right" or "wrong" way of doing things its simply "MY" way of doing it hope you enjoy.

First it was off to the store to get lumber to build it with I realized after spending some time there that trying to buy correct size lumber or close to save some milling time that it would be in my best interest to build the piece out of one big piece of lumber and ironically cheaper this way to.









Lumber fresh from the store size 14'x10"x2" pine

The next step was to rough cut the plank down to a close size I normally like to give myself about an inch of extra length for that "OOPS" factor on my table saw with temp stands on each end to support the lumber, Looking back it would have been safer to use a circular saw or jig saw to rough cut it down to rough size.









I didn't take any pictures during this process and full attention is required.

The next step was to run them threw the planer to get them to thickness I wanted making sure to take small passes to avoid any tear out.




















As a side note be sure to always use some kind of respirator as the dust produced during these procedures are extremely dangerous for your health just because you cant see the dust doesn't make it safe in fact its the smallest dust that is 1-2 microns that do the most damage to your lungs and until I flashed this picture the air looked clean thankfully I always wear my respirator while doing these procedures.










Once I had all my lumber cut to size I realized I had forgot to buy the Oak dowel's so another trip to the store and an ear full from my wife about wasting gas I guess its best to write a shopping list even for wood working in the future. 











The next step was to take a piece of plywood and draw the pattern onto it and rough cut it with the bandsaw then got the smooth correct size and shape with the Oscillating spindle sander unfortunately I forgot to take pictures during this process but got one of the finished template.










Next I used it to transfer the pattern to the lumber and also rough cut those with the bandsaw a jigsaw could also be used for this process.










The next step was to attach the plywood template I made to the rough shaped lumber and use a pattern bit with my router to get it to the correct size and shape but unfortunately I had an accident by forgetting to pay attention to the grain direction and had a blow out so I had to glue and fix the error but I guess the saying about woodworking that goes "Its not about making no mistakes its about having the patience to fix them" is pretty true.










After repairing and them sanding it was pretty much impossible to tell it ever happened but I wanted to share the experience for anyone else who has never experienced this problem as something to keep an eye out for.










I did not have the same problem with the second one as the first one made me hyper aware of the grain direction it was extremely startling to have wood explode in 2 inch splinters.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

After they were completed to this point the next step was to drill the holes Error two... Oops... 










Apparently I was working upside down because I drilled the 3rd rail hole on the top instead of underneath the lower two holes in the image... hmm what to do *Light bulb" Design it in by enlarging it and using them as a handle to pick the piece up while its loaded with quilts.









Actually like this better than my initial design.

Next I added the third hole and did a dry fit to make sure everything is lining up and looking the way I envisioned it before proceeding any further.









So far so good....


Now to make the bottom stretcher (might be called something else by others but basically the bottom piece of wood which stops the piece from folding in on itself).I used the left over wood for this and proceeded to rip it down to correct width.










Next step was to cut it to correct length and also run it threw the planer to get it to correct thickness in the future Ill have to try and do all this in one step as it would have been more productive.









Next I used a pencil and drew the pattern on the plank of wood and rough cut it on the bandsaw I did not make a template for this as I was only going to be making one piece that did not need a duplicate and figured why build a template to make one that is exactly the same when I could just make the piece.Then I used the Oscillating spindle sander again to smooth and shape it fully.










The next step was to dry fit it then glue and dowel or if you wanted could also use screws.









After allowing the glue to dry the next step was to begin the aging process this went in stages first I applied a base coat of stain to get the golden color I used Cabot brand stain Golden Oak.










The next step was darken the stain then distress it I did this by using a 50 grit sanding disc there may be another correct way or better way but as I said at the beginning I did it "my way" insert song lol










Next was to add a transition point in the aging process the way I went about this process was to almost sand it down to the bare wood in the middle section.










The next step was apply another coat with a rag to avoid just covering all the aging process the rag just allows for more control of the stain than a brush offers then I applied a protective coat of a satin poly as I did not want it to be to glossy but still be protected but not look lifeless and flat.

For finishing touches I decided to add decorative buttons lining them up with the bars and stretcher I liked the look that it added but it is not a required part of the design.

Well that seems to be it hope you found it interesting and maybe got some ideas for future projects I have added a Sketch up file with all the basic dimensions I used but I am pretty new to the design software and couldn't figure out how to do slight round overs at the edges as I did in the finish product here it is hopefully it might help anyone new who wishes to make something like this in the future. Thanks all for looking and reading and here is the finished product in its new home they sent to me its nice being able to see where one of my creations will live.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry its so long just wanted to put as much info as possible its my first attempt at posting a a completed instructions thing thanks all.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Paul.


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

shoot yeah, I like it. Good job.

I remember when I was doing all the trim work in our house (including crown molding), my motto some days was " i don't have to be a good trim carpenter, just an expert caulker".


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice job - thanks for posting all your experiences - I may have learned something form them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice tutorial, Paul

What was the actual time spent on the project?

I would have, however. made the template. You'r sure to get requests for more...


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you all! 

James it took around 10 hours give or take to complete not counting time in between while waiting on finish to dry before I could do the next step.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul 

Very nice job, you may get a kick out of the link below 

http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/5745-great-work.html

==========


----------

